# 80lb. AJ and 65lb. Cabrera Snapper



## rdholi

Please excuse the spelling.

Shot these Thursday. 80 pound AJ and 65 pound Cabrera.


----------



## lobsterman

Nice fish, Cubera also.


----------



## TONER

Nice fish were they shot local?


----------



## rdholi

Yes, both were shot in state waters out of Pensacola.


----------



## Realtor

awesome! did not know we had those kind of snapper here.


----------



## TONER

WOW I have never seen an 80 lb AJ in that close/ shallow ? has anyone else?


----------



## Jason

Good thing you didn't shoot em today......no keeping of fish now.....!!! 

Awesome fish there brother!!!! Tons of dinners right there, you could feed a Somalian Community fer weeks on them jokers....Or maybe Osama's family in Kenya!!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Sweet job man!


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *TONER (15/06/2010)*WOW I have never seen an 80 lb AJ in that close/ shallow ? has anyone else?


I have seen a 40-50 lb AJ on the Tex Edwards in 65' of water. So it's probably not impossible.


----------



## bmoore

Very nice..but going forward....

Since it is catch and release....

Can we shoot the fish and release them?

(Just kidding...:toast)


----------

